# [SOLVED] Problem z X Server - Nvidia OPTIMUS

## Xywa

Witam,

Wczoraj dotarł do mnie nowy lapek i dziś już ma prawie działający system.

Prawie, bo mam problem z postawieniem X-ów. Przez ostatnie 7 lat dawałem radę, ale jako że ostatnio Xy uzywają evdev coś mam problem z nimi.

Teoretycznie wg podręcznika:

The X Server Configuration HOWTO

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

wszytsko powinno działać bez grzebania w plikach konfiguracyjnych:

 *Quote:*   

> The X server is designed to work out-of-the-box, with no need to manually edit Xorg's configuration files. It should detect and configure devices such as displays, keyboards, and mice. 
> 
>  You should first try starting X without editing any configuration files. If Xorg won't start, or there's some other problem, then you'll need to manually configure Xorg as shown in the next section.

 

Ale mam błąd przy startowaniu X-ów. Przeglądając plik /var/log/Xorg.0.log widzę że głownym błędem jest "no screen found", chciałbym zajrzeć do pliku konfiguracyjnego - ale z racji że są to nowe Xy nie ma już dawnego /etc/X11/xorg.conf ale nie widzę w ogóle katalogu /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ gdzie wg podręcznika (3.  Configuring Xorg) powyżej powinienen mieć możliwość konfiguraci. 

Co powinienen teraz zrobić? Gdzie są pliki konfiguracyjne, bo śledząc /var/log/Xorg.0.log widzę że Xy coś tam ładują z kądś. Nie ma już programu do autokonfiguracji X-ów, jako że ponoć 

 *Quote:*   

> Autoconfiguration - Xorg probes the hardware, and if built with HAL support (default in Xorg 1.4 and later) asks HAL to provide input device configuration.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Xywa on Thu May 03, 2012 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Jak karta graficzna? Jakie masz flagi xorg-servera? Ustawiłeś VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf? Sterowniki zainstalowałeś?

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jak karta graficzna? Jakie masz flagi xorg-servera? Ustawiłeś VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf? Sterowniki zainstalowałeś?

 

Nvidia GT630M 1GB, włączone flagi (wg equery) ipv6, nptl, udev, xorg, VIDEO_CARDS ustawione, sterowniki binarne nvidia-drivers 295.40 - tylko za Chiny nie mogę znaleźć pliku konfiguracyjnego do X-ów...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystaw ten Xorg.0.log...

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wystaw ten Xorg.0.log...

 

Już wstawiam...   :Cool: 

Pierwsza sprawa - autokonfiguracja (gdy zawodzi udev) - odpowiedź znalazłem na forum FreeBSD, ale okazuje się że była także w polskim dokumencie "Konfiguracja serwera X" w Gentoo.org, który to dokument był aktualizowany ostatni raz 14 kwietnia 2009. Ten sam dokument na angielskiej wersji (i dużo świeższy - 2 września 2011) już nie miał tej podpowiedzi. Jak widać stare ale jare i zakładanie że Xy same odpalą są pobożnym życzeniem twórców oficjalnego manuala Gentoo... 

Gentoo Wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org jest już dużo lepsze bo podaje to stare rozwiązanie które zapomniałem - czyli:

Xorg -configure

pomimo iż zaleca się używanie X-ów bez plika konfiguracyjnego:

 *Quote:*   

> The recommended method is to run X.Org without a configuration file by utilizing HAL/udev, evdev and dbus. HAL/udev will determine what it thinks to be the best setup for the machine it is operating on. In such case that HAL/udev doesn't get things quite right, you can specify specific options in the configuration file while leaving the rest of the options undefined. (See example.)

 

Dzięki Xorg -configure, wygenerowałem plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf i... prawie zaskoczyło. Co prawda ekran czarny z nieruchomym kursorem - ale już kwestia przyjrzenia się Xorg.0.log (widzę że moduł nvidi ładnie się ładuje ale całość nie chcę zaskoczyć) - pełny listing poniżej.

P.S. Grzebiąć wieczorem po forach doczytałem o jakiś problemach z nVidia Optimus (mam taką naklejkę na laptopie) - może to jest przyczyną?

```
[   722.817] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.0

Release Date: 2012-03-04

[   722.817] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   722.817] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.4-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   722.817] Current Operating System: Linux tux 3.3.4-gentoo #1 SMP Wed May 2 10:45:05 BST 2012 x86_64

[   722.817] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[   722.817] Build Date: 02 May 2012  02:28:13PM

[   722.817]  

[   722.817] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4

[   722.817]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   722.817] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   722.817] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  2 22:05:12 2012

[   722.818] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   722.818] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   722.828] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   722.828] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   722.828] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   722.829] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   722.829] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   722.829] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   722.829] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   722.829] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   722.829]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   722.829] (**) FontPath set to:

   

[   722.829] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   722.829] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   722.829] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   722.829] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   722.829] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d5ac0

[   722.829] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   722.829]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   722.829]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[   722.829]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[   722.829]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   722.830] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:1558:2703 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[   722.830] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0de9:1558:2703 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   722.830] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   722.830] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   722.830] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   722.830] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   722.830] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   722.830] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   722.830] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   722.830] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   722.830] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   723.697] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   723.786]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   723.786]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   723.786] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.40  Thu Apr  5 21:57:38 PDT 2012

[   723.786] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   723.786] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   723.786] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   723.857] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   723.857]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 1.13.0

[   723.857]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   723.857]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   723.857] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   723.857] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   723.857] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   723.878] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   723.878]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   723.878]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   723.878]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   723.878] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   723.878] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   723.878] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   723.885] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   723.885]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   723.885]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   723.885]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   723.885] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   723.885] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   723.885] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   723.885] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   723.885] (II) Unloading dri

[   723.885] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   723.885] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   723.885] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   723.885] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   723.885] (II) Unloading dri2

[   723.885] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   723.885] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   723.885] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   724.025] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   724.038]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   724.038]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   724.050] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  295.40  Thu Apr  5 21:38:35 PDT 2012

[   724.050] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   724.050] (--) using VT number 7

[   724.054] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   724.055] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   724.055] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   724.068] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   724.068]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   724.068]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   724.068] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   724.068] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   724.069] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   724.070] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   724.070]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   724.070]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   724.070] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   724.070] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   724.070] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   724.072] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   724.072] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   724.072] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   724.072] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   724.072] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   724.535] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[   724.547] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   724.547] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   724.547] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.92.00.b5

[   724.547] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   724.547] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   724.548] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 630M at PCI:1:0:0

[   724.548] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[   724.548] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   724.550] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[   724.550] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[   724.550] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[   724.551] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[   724.551] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   724.551] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   724.551] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   724.551] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   724.551] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   724.551] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[   724.551] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

[   724.553] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[   724.553] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[   724.553] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   724.553] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   724.553] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   724.553] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   724.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   724.558] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   724.592] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   724.651] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   724.651] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   724.651] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   724.651] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   724.651] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   724.652] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   724.652] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   724.652] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   724.652] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   724.652] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   724.652] (II) Unloading dri2

[   724.652] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   724.652] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   724.652] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   724.652] (==) RandR enabled

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   724.652] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   724.652] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   724.802] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   724.802] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.802] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   724.802] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   724.815] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   724.815]    compiled for 1.12.0, module version = 2.7.0

[   724.815]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   724.815]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[   724.815] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   724.815] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   724.815] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   724.815] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   724.815] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   724.815] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.815] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[   724.815] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   724.815] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.815] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.815] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.832] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[   724.832] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.832] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[   724.832] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   724.832] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   724.832] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[   724.832] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[   724.832] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.832] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5/event5"

[   724.832] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   724.832] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.832] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.832] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.832] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[   724.832] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.832] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[   724.832] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   724.832] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   724.832] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[   724.832] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[   724.833] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.833] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1b/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[   724.833] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.833] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   724.833] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.833] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   724.833] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   724.833] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   724.833] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   724.833] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   724.833] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.833] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[   724.833] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.833] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.833] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[   724.833] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   724.833] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   724.834] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   724.834] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.834] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[   724.834] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   724.834] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   724.834] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[   724.834] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[   724.834] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.834] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[   724.834] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.834] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event6)

[   724.834] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   724.834] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[   724.834] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   724.834] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[   724.834] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[   724.834] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   724.834] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   724.834] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event6"

[   724.834] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   724.834] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   724.834] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[   724.834] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   724.834] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse'

[   724.834] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[   724.834] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   724.834] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x1

[   724.835] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   724.835] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[   724.835] (--) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[   724.835] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[   724.835] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   724.835] (**) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   724.835] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input7/event7"

[   724.835] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[   724.835] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[   724.835] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   724.835] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   724.835] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   724.835] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   724.835] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   724.835] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   724.835] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   725.188] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   725.188] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.196] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[   725.196] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.211] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[   725.211] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.227] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   725.227] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.243] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[   725.243] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.259] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[   725.259] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.275] (II) evdev: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Close

[   725.275] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   725.347] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Xorg --configure nie powinien byc potrzebny, jezeli naprawde masz nvidia optimus tam, i nie masz opcji w biosie by wybrac np. startowania tylko z nvidia to zupa, nie pouzywasz sobie normalnie tej karty, ktora jest muxless.

Wywal xorg.conf, zmerguj sterowniki intela xf86-video-intel i powinno na nich smigac.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Xorg --configure nie powinien byc potrzebny, jezeli naprawde masz nvidia optimus tam, i nie masz opcji w biosie by wybrac np. startowania tylko z nvidia to zupa, nie pouzywasz sobie normalnie tej karty, ktora jest muxless.
> 
> Wywal xorg.conf, zmerguj sterowniki intela xf86-video-intel i powinno na nich smigac.

 

To mnie zmartwiles   :Confused: 

Na strownikach intela smiga, choc bez xorg.conf nie poszlo, ale uzylem konfiguracji z linku ponizej...

Znalazlem takie rozwiazanie - ktos je testowal?

X.Org/nVidia Optimus

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/nVidia_Optimus

----------

## Xywa

Ponoć najlepsze rozwiązanie to Bumblebee:

http://bloglinux.pl/2011/06/technologia-nvidia-optimus-na-linuksie-czyli-dwie-karty-graficzne-w-debianie/

Jest dostępna w portage:

```
x11-misc/bumblebee

      Latest version available: 3.0-r1
```

........................

update 21:49 - BINGO & SOLVED!

Po zainsatlowaniu trzeba odpalić demona # bumblebeed --daemon, a potem użyć $ optirun <program-name>.

Dla przykładu glxspheres na Intelu wyciąga 2 fpsy a na Nvidi 121 fpsy   :Cool: 

Polecam:

https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Install-and-usage

----------

## Garrappachc

Jakiś czas temu developer Bumblebee wrzucił skrypt instalacyjny, który przez pomyłkę usuwał całe /usr  :Wink:  Chyba najpopularniejszy commit w historii GitHuba...

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jakiś czas temu developer Bumblebee wrzucił skrypt instalacyjny, który przez pomyłkę usuwał całe /usr  Chyba najpopularniejszy commit w historii GitHuba...

 

Na szczescie Bumblebee jest juz w portage  :Smile: 

Jest tylko jeden problem, teraz aby wykorzystać karte nvidia musze wpisac optirun - np. $ optirun firefox. Szkoda że nie ma takie opcji, aby domyślnie Nvidia byłaby cały czas włączona i wszystkie programy które uruchamiam autoamtycznie korzystały z jej mocy. Teraz nie wiem które programy korzystają ze wsparcia nvidi a które nie. Przykładowo w przełączaniu wirtualnych pulpiutów korzystam z Desktop Cube Animation, który to efekt na nowym lapku mi nie działa - nawet nie wiem który program jest za to odpowiedzialny. Nawet ten przykład Firefoxa, gdyby nie Wiki, nigdy bym nie wpadł żeby że korzysta ze wsparcia 3D, itd...

----------

## maxim.251

A ja na przykład mam taki problem.

kiedy uruchamiam X -configure wywala mi błąd o tym że 

Powstałe monitory nie zgadzają się numerowo z wykrytym sprzętem. 

Wiem że powinienem to zrobić w pliku konfiguracyjnym, ale nie wiem jak to tam zmienić.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wziołem jeszcze wskoczyłem do jądra i tam włączyłem funkcie Intela bo nie miałem jej włączonej, mam nadzieje że to pomoże. Chociaż nie daje sobie wiary skoro x'y mi nie odpalają. I znowu czekać bite 3 godziny zanim mi się to znowu skompiluje.

----------

